# Need a recommendation on retriever training DVD/Material



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

I know there are hundreds of different products to buy for training , but as an amateur training I could use a few recommendations . I have a 11 1/2 week old lab. Been working basic obedience commands and retreivals. Also he has been introduced to the water and does fine with that as well. Hvae viewed Richard Wolters Water Dog and family Dog tape and books.
I think I could use more detailed instruction.
Any advice based on experieince would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy!!!
Banner on top of this page.
All you need is right there.

Your welcome.......
your going to thank me after anyway


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

A second great program is Evan Graham's "Smartworks" Click here to check it out.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy!!!
> Banner on top of this page.
> All you need is right there.
> 
> ...


I 2nd this recommendation. I'll add that this program is about more than just the Xs and Os.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy!!!
> Banner on top of this page.
> All you need is right there.
> 
> ...


Anything in particular that you like about that program?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

captainjack said:


> I 2nd this recommendation. I'll add that this program is about more than just the Xs and Os.


In particular what did you like. I am a retired Marine, so I need simplicity and details!
Thx


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Anything in particular that you like about that program?


I like all of it.
I especially like the accompanying printed material, The “fireside chats” segments discussing the days training, the flow chart, the ease of understanding (for me at least) and I think it is cool that I am learning from somebody who has had so much success at the highest level. The fact that the banner add sponsor of our RTF if right on the top of this page and that my humble testimony is still on the front of Mikes web page after all these years click - http://totalretriever.com and scroll to bottom of front page to read all testimonials, is just icing on the cake. I am sure Evan’s program is fine for many folk. He posts here all the time and helps people as best he can. But I like Mike! 



.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

Is this the Total Retriever Training Alone 2nd edition you recommend?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

no, Training Retrievers Alone is not part of the Total Retriever Training series with Mike Lardy.

What Ken is referring to is Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy 2nd Edition. You can order online at www.ybsmedia.com or phone 1800-848-5963

Barb


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Ernie said:


> In particular what did you like. I am a retired Marine, so I need simplicity and details!
> Thx


The program is comprehensive. All of the basic skills you need to build a quality retriver are demonstrated here (the articles are a great suppliment and I especially recommend the 1st volume). 

The program is simple and easy to follow. The flow chart is a great quick reference. 

The basics part of the program is step by step each lesson building on the previous. If you move ahead before you are ready, it will show and thus you move back. The order of the transition lessons is flexible so that you can adjust for weather conditions, etc.

Beyond the Xs and Os are Mike's Training Principals.

Regardless of which program you choose to follow, Go to totalretriever.com and read Mike's principals of training.

To quote two of the Training Principals...

"1. *Respect for animals is primary."*


"9. Dog training is not an exacting science. It involves communication and interpretation. Therefore exact training methods may not be as important as you think."

Throughout Mike's program, he emphasizes and trys to help you understand this communication and interpretation.

Oh, and Mike has trained and handled a boat load of National Champions.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I think I could use more detailed instruction.
> Any advice based on experieince would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks


Ernie,

When you envision "more detailed instruction", how do you see it? Are you more of a reader, or are you more a visual learner? With your 11 1/2 week old pup whatever program you decide on should contain a solid puppy program with instruction on operant conditioning as its primary mechanism. I can help with that, but it's your choice as to what direction you choose.

Do you plan to compete with this dog?

Evan


----------



## montanna 1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I know there are hundreds of different products to buy for training , but as an amateur training I could use a few recommendations . I have a 11 1/2 week old lab. Been working basic obedience commands and retreivals. Also he has been introduced to the water and does fine with that as well. Hvae viewed Richard Wolters Water Dog and family Dog tape and books.
> I think I could use more detailed instruction.
> Any advice based on experieince would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks


 There are number of good products, but many of them are geared to specific training needs. If you are limited to what you can purchase, I would recommend the Lardy Total Retriever Training material. It's the most comprehensive, covering basic to advanced training.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

In my opinion I think there are things that can be said in terms of "who exactly" is asking.

If you been around FT/HT a while and are familiar with some basics, then Lardy is a good program.

If you are totally new to training I think Evan Graham's Smartwork is more detailed in its training approach and more Drill oriented. SW Force Fetch is also completely detailed and is the best for a beginner.


The Lardy Retrieving Training total program is very good, but may not have the detail someone who is just starting may need. Although watching the Total Retreiver Marking DVD's is pretty awesome!

A Smartworks user has another good thing, the author visits RTF almost daily to answer questions and e-mails. 

My two scent


----------



## HarrietDavid (Nov 22, 2010)

why don't train dog on your own? it's your dog and your rools.


----------



## Swaying Oaks Retrievers (Oct 15, 2009)

Another vote for Evan Graham's "Smartworks".

I started out with Robert Milner's Back to Basics Retriever Training and John 7 Amy Dahls 10 minute retriever then worked into Evan Graham's Smartworks. Lardy's stuff is hard to beat as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Evan said:


> Ernie,
> 
> When you envision "more detailed instruction", how do you see it? Are you more of a reader, or are you more a visual learner? With your 11 1/2 week old pup whatever program you decide on should contain a solid puppy program with instruction on operant conditioning as its primary mechanism. I can help with that, but it's your choice as to what direction you choose.
> 
> ...


Evan,

I have been to the SW website, but I am not sure exactly what I need. I too will be a new dog owner/trainer. The pup comes home 14 Jan. I have been turned on to Sound Beginnings. Been told this is a great DVD to get me through the pups first 6 months, but then I'll need something else. Does your program include a solid puppy/obedience series? This is my biggest concern. I also need simple. I am primarily interested in hunting the dog but HT/FT are also a possibility. Price is an issue so I don't want to purchase more than I'll use, but don't want to limit the possibilities either. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in the same boat with the other new retriever people and looking for some training book or DVD recommendations, about puppy retriever training, and have a specific question.

I have Retriever Puppy Training (Loveland), The Working Retrievers, and Marshes and Meadows (Spencer). Does the Sound Beginnings DVD offer more than what is in these books? If there is anyone who owns both a comparison would be great. Is it E-collar based? Is it geared only toward field trial bred labs, or are other softer types or breeds taken into account?

The DVD's price is a bit high if all it will do for me is duplicate the info I already have. Don't need in depth obedience training coverage, that is not new to me, but actual retriever training is and I want a detailed plan for puppies. Hoping to get a "working show-bred" puppy early next year and want to make sure the puppy training stage will set up the best possible foundation for hunt test training. I realize that later training will require more advanced books/DVDs like SmartWorks, just trying to get started well.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't forget the Rex Carr and Dave Rorem videos. I haven't seen them advertised in a while, but they are rich in content.


----------

